# Where do you buy baltic birch ply?



## Deadeye (6 Jan 2018)

Hi

I've got a project that asks for B/BB baltic birch ply.

Seems like rockinghorse poo when I ask my usual suppliers.

I know we have a (excellent) thread on timber yards, but the hardwood suppliers seem to sniff at me wanting high-quality indoor birch ply.

Any suggestions? I'm in Buckinghamshire and don't want to remortgage for delivery!

Thanks

Deadeye


----------



## NazNomad (6 Jan 2018)

Never bought it, but how far is Chiltern Timber in Hemel Hempstead from you? - http://www.chilterntimber.co.uk/product ... suppliers/


Specialised Panel Products, in Hertford - https://www.specialisedpanels.co.uk/birch-plywood.html


Latham Timber, also in Hemel - http://www.lathamtimber.co.uk/products/panels/plywood


----------



## Jacob (7 Jan 2018)

I think nearly all birch ply is "baltic" isn't it? It comes from Sweden Finland Estonia Latvia Estonia and Poland (?) via the Baltic sea.
Do the Russians make it? In which case it might not literally be 'baltic' if it comes via Archangel and the Kara Sea


----------



## Brandlin (7 Jan 2018)

i think it gets called baltic birch in the states because the species of birch tree they naturalised over there and canada is known as 'baltic birch'. to us its just birch. though jacob has it right its also grown in the coditions you find around the baltic.

i've never had trouble getting it from any of my local builders merchants (note builders merchants, not diy dung palaces) ... they have to order it in but they always know where to get it.


----------



## mr edd (7 Jan 2018)

Hi

Try asking for just Birch faced ply? 
or is there something i'm missing?
Perhaps the Baltic part is confusing the computer searches of the yards you have asked at. 
A lot of the builders yards seem to have a high turn over rate of staff around here anyway, which means if you get someone familiar with the product you want and can find it on their system.............your lucky.
Most of the larger timber and builders merchants around Cambridge stock sizes from 6 to 24 mm as standard so i am sure there must be someone near to yourself. 

Hope this helps

Cheers Edd


----------



## Robbo3 (7 Jan 2018)

This topic came up at our last woodturning club night as the demonstrator, a carpenter by trade but also a good turner, turns a lot of plywood. He stated that birch faced ply is very poor in the middle. To get the best quality you need to ask for "birch ply through & through".


----------



## mr edd (7 Jan 2018)

Ooh interesting!

the stuff i have using for years is known at least to my local builders merchant as birch faced but it has high uniformity throughout the material unlike any of the other hardwood ply's they supply and appears to be mostly birch throughout? It has always sufficed where a paint grade ply is required, 
I'll have a word with my merchant rep on Monday to see if it is just a descriptive difference?

might be useful to know,

I'm not that up on ply as most of what i do is hardwood joinery, but i have more than once asked for a product only to be told 'sorry I've only been here a week' then had to show the chap at the merchants where the product is in the building, what its coded as etc


----------



## andersonec (7 Jan 2018)

Try Travis Perkins, Birch ply is totally different from any other ply as it has many more layers and there will be no voids, no filled sections, is more stable and correspondingly a lot more expensive.

Failing that try 'Wisa ply' from Jewsons.


Andy


----------



## Geoff_S (7 Jan 2018)

I had 7 sheets delivered from these guys but they also needed to be cut resulting in 100+ individual pieces. The quality
was first class as was the cutting and supply.

Not knowing what you need, it might be a waste of time, but here is their email and his name is Anthony.

[email protected]

At the time it was 7 8x4 sheets 12mm, with all those cuts & delivery cost circa £650.00

PS It was 15 months ago.


----------



## thetyreman (7 Jan 2018)

I'd be interested to know where you get it from, as I also want some very high quality birch plywood.


----------



## Tasky (8 Jan 2018)

Rob Cosman™ seems to have bought it all!!


----------



## custard (8 Jan 2018)

andersonec":160lqpmx said:


> Birch ply is totally different from any other ply as ... there will be no voids



I wish that was correct, but unfortunately it's not. If you want reliably void free dig deep and go for Lloyds rated marine ply, alternatively there's a German brand who offer Beech faced Birch ply that's guaranteed void free, but the price will make you gag. Plywood is expensive, really good plywood is really expensive.


----------

